# Salt water salvages



## spot (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm new to the forum and I'm sure this question has come up several times before but what's the best way to clean the organic stuff off the inside of bottles salvaged from salt water dives.  Currently I'm soaking them in bleach water for a few days then scrubbing them with hot water but can't always get the nasty stuff in the hard to reach places.  Is there a chemical that will lift the crud without damaging the bottles so all I have to do is rinse it out?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## diginit (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Spot, I Don't claim to be an expert, by far, But I don.t think bleach will desolve barnicals. Which are basically calcium. Ive been using acid. Gotta be careful since misuse of either can be fatal. Check out the post on this page titled " Cleaning stains from inside". It's got some good info. Other posts here could help you too.


----------



## kumtow (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Spot, I have used pool acid to good effect on barnacles.   If I remember correctly it is a weak form of Hydrocloric Acid and can be obtained easily from places that sell pool supplies.  []


----------



## IRISH (Jun 16, 2004)

Hydrochloric Acid is the best to remove marine crud as it's mostly made up of Calcium Carbonate,  any other Acid will remove it too (even the Citric Acid in lemon juce).


----------



## spot (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey, thanks all for the advice.  I posted a similar question on a local diving forum and someone suggested muraic (sp?) acid but they couldn't spell it either so when I find out I'll pass it on.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 16, 2004)

*RE: Salt water salvages - Muriatic Acid*

Muriatic acid

 Main Entry: muÂ·riÂ·atÂ·ic acid
 Pronunciation: "myur-E-'a-tik-
 Function: noun
 Etymology: French muriatique, from Latin muriaticus pickled in brine, from muria brine
 Date: 1790
 : HYDROCHLORIC ACID


----------



## spot (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah Harry, that's it


----------

